# Safest bone size for Chi to consume



## atl2nyc (May 18, 2015)

Bella is a raw feeder with a voracious appetite. She is also quite adept at going through bone to the degree that I sometimes worry that if she gets mad, she will bite someones fingers off. lol

Chicken necks -- no problem. Chicken wings -- not an issue. Chicken thighs and chicken quarters -- the bones don't stand a chance. Spareribs - not a problem. Pork neck bones -- whatever. And the list goes on....

My concern is that I gave her a lamb leg yesterday. I had been giving her the meat stripped from the leg the past few days in order to control her portion size, but as the meat amount was dwindling, I finally gave her the whole bone.

She went to work and stripped it clean and then began trying her hardest to break up and eat the bone (at least that is how it seemed to me). I eventually took it away as I was concerned that she was going so hard that she would break her teeth. I've never really given her any large weight bearing bones before, so I got a bit worried.

Anyone with any experience here? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If she is a determined chomper i would avoid weight bearing bones. Broken teeth are painful, and expensive to fix so not worth the risk IMO


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I recommend only giving Chi*s the tinyest chewing sticks ! The ones thinner than a sigarett. My Baby broke a tooth ones on a knotted rawhide bone with dry chicken on, never again !!!!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bully 'sticks' are the only 'bones' I give to my chi's.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

^ Seeing as atl2nyc is feeding these as part of a raw diet, bully sticks and chew sticks won't do though. 

Like Stella said, I personally stay away from weight bearing bones to avoid broken teeth. I stick to things like chicken wings, chicken necks, chicken feet, lamb ribs, etc.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

My pup has only had chicken feet, chicken neck, and chicken drumsticks...when I give her her chicken drumstick...she goes straight for the bone and will eat whatever meats in the way and if there is meat left after she has finished the bone...she may or may not finish the rest which isn't usually that much.


----------



## chefjack (Aug 9, 2015)

someone help lol i always thought you should not feed dogs poultry bones because they can splinter and get caught


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That only applies to cooked bones, whether from poultry or not. All cooked bones can splinter and cause blockages or impactions because they are extremely difficult to digest.
Raw bones are much safer, raw chicken bones are actually really flexible and easy for a dog to eat.


----------

